
Help.  Google is lost. - rokhayakebe

======
rokhayakebe
Do you believe (like me) that Google has lost its way ( in anything other than
search ) and is going into acquisition just in Hopes to find the company that
will put it back into the road?

~~~
far33d
I guess you haven't read this yet

<http://www.paulgraham.com/hiring.html>

------
rokhayakebe
I have. Same for all his posts ( still did not get me to YC ), Still it seems
tome that most of us are buying into this google thing.

